
The Bug Count Also Rises - craigkerstiens
http://www.workpump.com/bugcount/bugcount.html
======
EdwardCoffin
One thing to note is that RAID here is probably referring to Microsoft's
internal bug-tracking tool, not to an array of hard disks. That caused me some
confusion the first time I read it.

------
pluma
I don't get it. Is there some cultural context I'm missing?

~~~
slededit
Its internal MSFT humor from the 90s. RAID is the bug database in use at the
time.

Triage was a harrowing time at the end of a 3 year release cycle where you
make agonizing decisions about which bugs you will NOT fix. Always sad when
its your baby that's going to be shipping with a wart, however a bug fix
usually introduces an average of 0.25 new bugs so you have to stop somewhere.

If you never worked on traditional shrink wrapped software you may not get a
feel for the agony that was triage. I still my remember my first WF (won't
fix) bug, which is still there to this day. The worst part about it was you
usually already had a fix in hand.

These meetings could get tense at times. Yelling and angry exits weren't
uncommon.

------
captn3m0
Laughed out loud. Going to print it out.

